# MySQL NOT started (0) [SOLVED]

## neutcomp

Search the forum but cannot find anything like this strange error.

My  /var/log/mysql/mysql.err is empty?

Here is nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf

```
# /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-4.1,v 1.3 2006/05/05 19:51:40 chtekk Exp $

# The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients

[client]

#password                       = SECRETPASSWORD

port                            = 3306

socket                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

[mysql]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqladmin]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlcheck]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqldump]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlimport]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlshow]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[myisamchk]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[myisampack]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

# use [safe_mysqld] with mysql-3

[mysqld_safe]

err-log                         = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

# add a section [mysqld-4.1] or [mysqld-5.0] for specific configurations

[mysqld]

character-set-server            = utf8

default-character-set           = utf8

user                            = mysql

port                            = 3306

socket                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                       = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                         = /usr

datadir                         = /var/lib/mysql

skip-locking

key_buffer                                 = 16M

max_allowed_packet              = 1M

table_cache                     = 64

sort_buffer_size                = 512K

net_buffer_length               = 8K

read_buffer_size                = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size            = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size         = 8M

language                        = /usr/share/mysql/english

# security:

# using "localhost" in connects uses sockets by default

# skip-networking

bind-address                    = 127.0.0.1

log-bin

server-id                       = 1

# point the following paths to different dedicated disks

tmpdir                         = /tmp/

#log-update                    = /path-to-dedicated-directory/hostname

# you need the debug USE flag enabled to use the following directives,

# if needed, uncomment them, start the server and issue

# #tail -f /tmp/mysqld.sql /tmp/mysqld.trace

# this will show you *exactly* what's happening in your server ;)

#log                           = /tmp/mysqld.sql

#gdb

#debug                         = d:t:i:o,/tmp/mysqld.trace

#one-thread

# uncomment the following directives if you are using BDB tables

#bdb_cache_size                = 4M

#bdb_max_lock                  = 10000

# the following is the InnoDB configuration

# if you wish to disable innodb instead

# uncomment just the next line

#skip-innodb

#

# the rest of the innodb config follows:

# don't eat too much memory, we're trying to be safe on 64Mb boxes

# you might want to bump this up a bit on boxes with more RAM

innodb_buffer_pool_size = 16M

# this is the default, increase it if you have lots of tables

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 2M

#

# i'd like to use /var/lib/mysql/innodb, but that is seen as a database :-(

# and upstream wants things to be under /var/lib/mysql/, so that's the route

# we have to take for the moment

#innodb_data_home_dir           = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_arch_dir            = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_group_home_dir      = /var/lib/mysql/

# you may wish to change this size to be more suitable for your system

# the max is there to avoid run-away growth on your machine

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M

# we keep this at around 25% of of innodb_buffer_pool_size

# sensible values range from 1MB to (1/innodb_log_files_in_group*innodb_buffer_pool_size)

innodb_log_file_size = 8M

# this is the default, increase it if you have very large transactions going on

innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M

# this is the default and won't hurt you

# you shouldn't need to tweak it

set-variable = innodb_log_files_in_group=2

# see the innodb config docs, the other options are not always safe

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1

innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

[mysqldump]

quick

max_allowed_packet               = 16M

[mysql]

# uncomment the next directive if you are not familiar with SQL

#safe-updates

[isamchk]

key_buffer                       = 20M

sort_buffer_size                 = 20M

read_buffer                      = 2M

write_buffer                     = 2M

[myisamchk]

key_buffer                       = 20M

sort_buffer_size                 = 20M

read_buffer                      = 2M

write_buffer                     = 2M

[mysqlhotcopy]

interactive-timeout
```

If you need more info just let me know. Btw I followd the manual:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mysql-upgrading.xml

Hope to here from you soon.

Bye

BjornLast edited by neutcomp on Thu Jul 13, 2006 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

I guess you get this when you /etc/init.d/mysql start?

Have you checked your syslog for a hint when this happens??

----------

## neutcomp

Yes this happends when i use the command /etc/init.d/mysql start

syslog (tail -n 50 messages)??

Jul  8 16:19:06 linuxbak rc-scripts: MySQL NOT started (0)

----------

## magic919

What versions did you move from and to?  Did you update the config files afterwards??

----------

## neutcomp

I dont know what version I had but I think 4.0.x

mysql  Ver 14.7 Distrib 4.1.20, for pc-linux-gnu (i386) using readline 5.1

I did everything the howto describes notting more notthing less.

So If I missed something please let me know.

----------

## magic919

Hi.  It's tricky to know what to advise.  The guide works for most of us...

Can you check your emerge log and see what versions were involved at least.  You must know the new version for when you ran the emerge --config bit.

----------

## neutcomp

```
1152285261: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:14:21

1152285261:  *** emerge  config =mysql-4.1.20

1152285273:  *** terminating.

1152285307: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:15:07

1152285307:  *** emerge  config =mysql-4.1.20

1152285362:  *** terminating.

1152285851: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:24:11

1152285851:  *** emerge --update mysql

1152285857:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1152285861:  *** exiting successfully.

1152285862:  *** terminating.

1152285958: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:25:58

1152285958:  *** emerge  config =mysql-4.1.20

1152285963:  *** terminating.

1152286136: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:28:56

1152286136:  *** emerge --ask --verbose world

1152286211:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1152286212:  *** exiting successfully.

1152286212:  *** terminating.

1152286221: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:30:21

1152286221:  *** emerge --deep --update --newuse world

1152286239:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1152286240:  *** exiting successfully.

1152286240:  *** terminating.

1152286312: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 15:31:52

1152286312:  *** emerge --ask --verbose --buildpkg <mysql-4.1

1152286318:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-db/mysql-4.0.27 to /

1152286318:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-4.0.27::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.0.27.ebuild)

1152286320:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Packaging (dev-db/mysql-4.0.27::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.0.27.ebuild)

1152289909:  === (1 of 1) Merging (dev-db/mysql-4.0.27::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.0.27.ebuild)

1152289939:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-db/mysql

1152289944: === Unmerging... (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20)

1152289957:  >>> unmerge success: dev-db/mysql-4.1.20

1152289957:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-4.0.27::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.0.27.ebuild)

1152289957:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-db/mysql-4.0.27 to /

1152289957:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1152289962:  *** exiting successfully.

1152289963:  *** terminating.

1152292403: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 17:13:23

1152292403:  *** emerge  unmerge mysql

1152292410: === Unmerging... (dev-db/mysql-4.0.27)

1152292421:  >>> unmerge success: dev-db/mysql-4.0.27

1152292421:  *** exiting successfully.

1152292421:  *** terminating.

1152292482: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 17:14:42

1152292482:  *** emerge --ask --verbose >mysql-4.1

1152292761:  *** terminating.

1152293285: Started emerge on: Jul 07, 2006 17:28:05

1152293285:  *** emerge --ask --verbose >mysql-4.1

1152293287:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 to /

1152293287:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.1.20.ebuild)

1152293289:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.1.20.ebuild)

1152298388:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20)

1152298388:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-db/mysql

1152298389:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1152298389:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.1.20.ebuild)

1152298389:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 to /

1152298389:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1152298394:  *** exiting successfully.

1152298394:  *** terminating.

1152321295: Started emerge on: Jul 08, 2006 01:14:55

1152321295:  *** emerge  config =mysql-5.1.0

1152321297:  *** terminating.

1152321323: Started emerge on: Jul 08, 2006 01:15:23

1152321323:  *** emerge  config =dev-db/mysql-4.1.20

1152321378:  *** terminating.
```

Hope you can see something out of this big list.

----------

## magic919

I think it's a bit of a mess.  It looks a lot like you emerged and configured the 4.1.x version.  Built a package of 4.0.x and then later on configured a 5.x version and then a 4.1.x version.

Since you have backups of the database (I hope) if you followed the procedure.  Unmerge any MySQL versions you have.  Emerge 4.1.20 again (if that's what you want) and then emerge --config it.  Make sure you revdep-rebuild and update config files with dispatch-conf or whatever, like in the guide.  Then start it.

----------

## neutcomp

Ok I will do that, but how can I find what version I have to unmerge?

----------

## magic919

emerge -p --unmerge mysql

will do it.

----------

## neutcomp

I did:

emerge --unmerge mysql

emerge -av mysql

```
*

 * You might want to run:

 * "emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-4.1.20"

 * if this is a new install.

 *

 * InnoDB is *not* optional as of MySQL-4.0.24, at the request of upstream.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 merged.

>>> Recording dev-db/mysql in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-4.1.20

```
Configuring pkg...

 * MySQL DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Previous datadir found, it's YOUR job to change

 * ownership and take care of it

 * You have already a MySQL database in place.

 * (///var/lib/mysql/*)

 * Please rename or delete it if you wish to replace it.

!!! ERROR: dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1520:   Called pkg_config

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called mysql_pkg_config

  mysql.eclass, line 589:   Called die

!!! MySQL database already exists!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

revdep-rebuild

```
Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

etc-update

```
Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

/etc/init.d/mysql start

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *  ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0)        
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Is there something else I could do?

----------

## magic919

You need to deal with this bit.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Configuring pkg...
> 
>  * MySQL DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql
> ...

 

Move whatever you have at /var/lib/mysql/* out of the way somewhere.  Then --config it once more please.

----------

## neutcomp

I did:

rm -R /var/lib/mysql/*

```
* MySQL DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Previous datadir found, it's YOUR job to change

 * ownership and take care of it

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it ...

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

. * Loading "zoneinfo", this step may require a few seconds ...

 * Stopping the server ...

 * Done

```

revdep-rebuild

```
Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

/etc/init.d/mysql start

```
 *  ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0) 
```

So frustrating  :Sad: 

----------

## magic919

Okay try rm -rf /var/lib/mysql to remove the mysql bit entirely.

----------

## neutcomp

```
linuxbak mysql # rm -rf /var/lib/mysql

linuxbak mysql # emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-4.1.20

Configuring pkg...

 * MySQL DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it ...

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

. * Loading "zoneinfo", this step may require a few seconds ...

 * Stopping the server ...

 * Done

linuxbak mysql # revdep-rebuild

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

linuxbak mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql start

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

 *  ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0)
```

hum strange  :Sad: 

----------

## neutcomp

The error:

```
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory 
```

I have fixed with the command:

```
chown -R mysql:mysql /var/log/mysql
```

But mysql won't start   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## neutcomp

*BUMP*

magic919 do you have any other suggestion?

I think its also strange that there is notting reported in the error log?

Thanks for all your help....

----------

## magic919

I think I'd expect to see nothing in the MySQL error log as MySQL is not starting.  I'd expect to see something in the system log.

Have you tried

/usr/bin/mysql_install_db

?

Failing this I think you'll need to run mysqld on the command line and see what gives.

----------

## neutcomp

I am running now a verry long emerge

```
emerge -e world
```

Hope that it will fix-it if not, than I will try your option.

You hear from me, and thanks for the possible solution.

----------

## magic919

Make sure you update the config files  :Smile: 

Good luck.

----------

## neutcomp

Hum, did not work but found something interesting:

```
linuxbak ~ # /usr/bin/mysql_install_db

WARNING: The host 'linuxbak' could not be looked up with resolveip.

This probably means that your libc libraries are not 100 % compatible

with this binary MySQL version. The MySQL daemon, mysqld, should work

normally with the exception that host name resolving will not work.

This means that you should use IP addresses instead of hostnames

when specifying MySQL privileges !

Installing all prepared tables

Fill help tables

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server

to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !

To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h linuxbak password 'new-password'

See the manual for more instructions.

NOTE:  If you are upgrading from a MySQL <= 3.22.10 you should run

the /usr/bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables. Otherwise you will not be

able to use the new GRANT command!

You can start the MySQL daemon with:

cd /usr ; /usr/bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:

cd sql-bench ; perl run-all-tests

Please report any problems with the /usr/bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at

http://www.mysql.com

Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at http://shop.mysql.com

```

And

```
 /usr/bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables --verbose

This script updates all the mysql privilege tables to be usable by

MySQL 4.0 and above.

This is needed if you want to use the new GRANT functions,

CREATE AGGREGATE FUNCTION, or the more secure passwords in 4.1

You can safely ignore all 'Duplicate column' and 'Unknown column' errors

because these just mean that your tables are already up to date.

This script is safe to run even if your tables are already up to date!

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

Got a failure from command:

/usr/bin/mysql --no-defaults --force --user=root --host=localhost --database=mysql

Please check the above output and try again.

If you get an 'Access denied' error, you should run this script again and

give the MySQL root user password as an argument with the --password= option

```

So It has something to do with my hostname orso?

Hope to hear from you soon.

----------

## magic919

 *Quote:*   

> If you are upgrading from a MySQL <= 3.22.10 you should run
> 
> the /usr/bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables.

 

You were not upgrading from <= 3.22.10.

----------

## neutcomp

Ok, but I tried that because after the emerge -e world, etc-update mysql did not wanted to start.

After that I tried /usr/bin/mysql_install_db and still mysql did not wanted to start.

So I thought maby the /usr/bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables will fix my problem. But it did not  :Sad: 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for all the help so far   :Cool: 

----------

## magic919

Try

/usr/bin/mysqld_safe

and watch for output on command line.

----------

## neutcomp

```
Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql

STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

060712 08:55:03  mysqld ended

```

 :Question: 

----------

## magic919

okay.  Let's have a go at starting mysqld directly and using the --verbose option and see if it tells us anything.

----------

## neutcomp

You mean?

 /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --verbose

Its the same result as  /usr/bin/mysqld_safe

Or do I miss someting?

----------

## magic919

No, I mean mysqld.

----------

## xmit

Start the loopback before mysql server: "/etc/init.d/net.lo start" and add it to a runlevel.

----------

## neutcomp

Here is:

```
linuxbak mysql # /usr/sbin/mysqld --verbose

060712 21:27:36 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Address already in use

060712 21:27:36 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?

060712 21:27:36 [ERROR] Aborting

060712 21:27:36 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

linuxbak mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql status

 * status:  stopped

linuxbak mysql #
```

```
linuxbak mysql # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * WARNING:  "net.lo" has already been started.
```

----------

## neutcomp

Found something in the emerge log mady this can be the solution?

```
1152600038:  >>> emerge (59 of 183) dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 to /

1152600038:  === (59 of 183) Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.1.20.ebuild)

1152600040:  === (59 of 183) Compiling/Merging (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.1.20.ebuild)

1152605227:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-db/mysql

1152605228:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1152605228:  === (59 of 183) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-4.1.20::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.1.20.ebuild)

1152605228:  ::: completed emerge (59 of 183) dev-db/mysql-4.1.20 to /

1152605353:  >>> emerge (64 of 183) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 to /

1152605353:  === (64 of 183) Cleaning (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-2.9007.ebuild)

1152605353:  === (64 of 183) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-2.9007.ebuild)

1152605403:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/DBD-mysql

1152605404:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1152605404:  === (64 of 183) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-2.9007.ebuild)

1152605404:  ::: completed emerge (64 of 183) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 to /

1152640051:  >>> emerge (140 of 183) sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 to /

1152640051:  === (140 of 183) Cleaning (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.2.52_p2-r1.ebuild)

1152640052:  === (140 of 183) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.2.52_p2-r1.ebuild)

1152641139:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/db

1152641140:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1152641140:  === (140 of 183) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.2.52_p2-r1.ebuild)

1152641140:  ::: completed emerge (140 of 183) sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 to /
```

Thanks..

----------

## neutcomp

SOLVED!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I did a top -u mysql 

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

25933 mysql     16   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.3  7.6   5:36.58 mysqld

25921 mysql     16   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.34 mysqld

25927 mysql     16   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.62 mysqld

25928 mysql     20   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.00 mysqld

25929 mysql     17   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.00 mysqld

25930 mysql     20   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.01 mysqld

25931 mysql     17   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.00 mysqld

25932 mysql     16   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   1:17.75 mysqld

25934 mysql     16   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.00 mysqld

25935 mysql     16   0 77324  23m 3752 S  0.0  7.6   0:00.00 mysqld

```

So I did a kill all pid's

And started mysql   :Cool: 

Thanks for all the help, nice to have you here   :Razz: 

----------

## magic919

Thank goodness.  Glad you've got it sorted.

----------

## algirdas2004

Had exactly the same problem, followed all the steps, exactly the same error messages. Killing the PID and restarting worked as well. I'm using MySQL 5.0.54.

----------

